# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  HPM Batten holder - Wiring conflicted answers

## tbag2011

Hi guys 
I currently have some light fittings up in the house. The ones which have 3 candle lights in them 
I would like to change these to batten holder fixtures 
The HPM Batten holder, has 4 terminals 
1x Ground
1x Loop
2x No marking 
The wiring in my roof of each room is as follows 
2x Red wires twisted together (Active). I assume the reason there is two wires is because the active is being brought across from another room perhaps?
1x Black wire (Neutral)
1x Yellow/Green wire (Ground) 
I have received mixed results on online searches 
One site says to wire:
Ground to Ground (of course)
Neutral to one of the unmarked terminals on the batten holder
and the twisted 2x red active wires to loop  
Another website says to wire:
Ground to Ground (of course)
Neutral to one of the unmarked terminals on the batten holder
and the twisted 2x red active wires to the other unmarked terminal, and leave the loop terminal on the batten holder untouched 
Just to add, each room I want to change over to batten holders (for bayonet fittings) all only have one light switch to control per room 
What is the correct method to wire out of the above two?!?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> What is the correct method to wire out of the above two?!?

  The correct method is..............call an electrician.

----------


## applied

+1

----------


## tbag2011

its funny because every person who doesnt have an idea responds with that 
I know the risks involved 
If you shut the power off at the meter box, and wire it correctly (which is why im checking first), then it will eliminate the risks involved 
Im not someone who just guesses and puts wires wherever they want and cause myself to get shocked/killed... hence the whole reason im here obtaining the right info 
I understand the concept of Earth, neutral, ground but the problem is, the batten holders dont come with any info at all 
I'm going to research and do it either way, whether someone on here knows or not 
Is this not an electrical subforum? a part of renovations involves rewiring of lights etc.... 
Dont tell me every single person on here who makes changes to their home and wires new lights are ALL electricians...  thats BS.. 
If not, is there a forum someone can suggest...? and ill be out of your way

----------


## applied

If you look through the old threads you might find something to help yourself, you might also find you have been given a response from two very knowledgeable people in the Feild suggesting if you can't be bothered to see how it was originally wired you probably should call an electrician because I doubt you will have the appropriate cat3+ test equip or the experience to do it to an acceptable standard.  
We are here for advice not play by play instuctions for simple tasks.

----------


## Bros

Correct way is. Green to earth terminal, black to one of the unmarked. Now for the two reds, if you want the light to work put them into the other unmarked but you won't be able to switch it off. now if you put the red in the loop you won't be able to switch it on so as someone else said get an electrician as you are not telling us all the story.

----------


## tbag2011

For Bros:
Ive just pulled out a batten holder from the laundry which was installed
It appears the two red actives are screwed into the 'loop'
And my on/off switch works fine to turn it off/on
So that means the rest should work the same if installed with this method then right

----------


## Bedford

> are my posts being deleted?

  No mate, they were just  auto moderated because of the pics and links. 
They should be there now. :Smilie:

----------


## applied

Ambulance Service of NSW - Ambulance Service of NSW 
It will be cheaper if you subscribe before you start your project.

----------


## chrisp

See if you can make it look like this...

----------


## tbag2011

> Ambulance Service of NSW - Ambulance Service of NSW 
> It will be cheaper if you subscribe before you start your project.

  Great asset to a tech forum you make
Typical keyboard warrior
If you have no valuable input besides smart remarks, dont fkn respond.

----------


## tbag2011

> Ambulance Service of NSW - Ambulance Service of NSW 
> It will be cheaper if you subscribe before you start your project.

  Nothing to say but smart remarks? why bother posting at all
Funny how you were the one and only visitor into my personal profile
Trying to find out a bit more about me? get a life, mind your business

----------


## watson

*ADMIN Here*.
You've just had advice from a highly qualified, experienced electrician, who gives up his own time to advise members on the correct way to do things.
You seem to be a little belligerent in your replies to advice, which is based upon your replies ........which indicate that you don't know what you're doing. 
This is not the way this forum works.

----------


## tbag2011

To applied: why bother posting smart remarks? keyboard warrior?
Also noticed you visited my personal profile? have an interest? if you wanna come down to sydney to arrange a meet, im more than happy...

----------


## watson

Ok you keep editing your posts, and changing what is said..so you know how forums work.
Consequently...we shall say goodbye..............permanently.
You are banned.

----------


## Bros

Well he got the bums rush pretty quick with that attitude.

----------


## watson

Exactly! This forum works only by the likes of you blokes passing on your experience and expertise. I'm not about to have that buggered up by some newbie who doesn't know what he's doing and won't take logical advice.
Thank You. 
ps...I'm off my high horse now....... :Rotfl:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

BzzzzztPOPssiiiizzzzzzzle to that!

----------


## Godzilla73

Awwwwhhh, i wanted to see it end in tears... :Fit:  :Bawl:  And all i got was a BzzzzztPOPssiiiizzzzzzzle :Doh:

----------


## zillah

> Correct way is. Green to earth terminal, black to one of the unmarked.  Now for the two reds, if you want the light to work put them into the  other unmarked but you won't be able to switch it off. now if you put  the red in the loop you won't be able to switch it on so as someone else  said get an electrician as you are not telling us all the story.

  I know it is an old thread but this is what I found which is related to what you had explained   http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/ga...l?a=110732&i=8  How to Wire an Arlec Batten Lamp Holder | Relections 
 Regards

----------

